# Methods of chemical oil extraction



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 16, 2013)

The first extractions I did were with butane, but reading of residual impurities in BHO (in addition to fear of pressurised flammable gas) made me switch to grain alcohol (ethanol) exclusively.  If I could get pure butane that had no extraneous crap in it I would try BHO again, because I liked the result I got.  It was amber-colored and had the texture of rubber cement.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 16, 2013)

Mebeafarmer said:
			
		

> Whats up YYZ?
> 
> I voted water extraction because in my opinion, it is simply superior in many ways to hash extracted with solvents other than water.
> They are all good though if you ask me. My first hash was iso, then I bought some bubble bags and was like wow!
> ...


I was thinking of acquiring some bubble bags from one of the numerous Crapslist ads.  I would need to use distilled water where I live, because I don't think what comes out of the taps in So Cal can be called "water".  :spit:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 16, 2013)

I couldn't vote for 2 so I went with Ice water, For me I love the taste of icewater hash. The alcohol shatter I made is a sledgehammer effect just not as good a taste


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 16, 2013)

I also love the taste of ice water hash.  Although I am not sure I would call ice water chemical extraction--part of what I like about it.  It just kills me when I think about all the great trim (potential hash) I threw away over the years, not realizing how incredibly easy and safe it can be to make hash from good trim.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 17, 2013)

I nearly excluded water/ice because the vast majority of people don't consider it a "chemical compound" (*only* big ol' nerds like me with a periodic table wall decoration would label it thus).  Water sounds as though it would produce a cleaner taste than grain alcohol.  My booze extractions tend to come out a bit too green.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 17, 2013)

Ice Water taste the best.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 17, 2013)

You guys need better bho in your area. Ive done em all, and I have to say properly extracted wax tastes the best, has the best high and hands down the best potency. 

Solvent-less is a hard second.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 17, 2013)

Just what and how is this "properly extracted wax done TEG

:48: by the way good seeing you back around too


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 17, 2013)

With equipment that costs thousands and sometimes tens of thousands of dollars. 

Vacuum ovens, recirculating systems, high end industrial grade butane, clean trim from a prime indoor crop with no leaves. No debris, proper color, not too much heat, enough purge time, proper storage and packaging practices, and capable able minded professionals in a safe environment.


----------



## Locked (Nov 17, 2013)

Long time no see TEG...hope all is well bro.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 17, 2013)

So in other words pay a middle man to process your grow or buy what someone says they professionally made in a laboratory setting. Think I'll stick to the ice water out the ground and the alcohol made by my own to hands to hake my hash and shatter and oils.


Hey TEG your back? when the Tandum thrust coming?


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 17, 2013)

Never. Im out of the grow game for a while. 

Around here the demand is so high and the competition so fierce the standard of quality has shot sky high. 

If you are blasting in your backyard and off gassing on a hot plate, you are not doing it properly. 

and other than my house burning down month before last its been a breeze.


----------



## Locked (Nov 17, 2013)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> and other than my house burning down month before last its been a breeze.



That sucks bro...sorry to hear that.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 17, 2013)

Damn that blows bro. Hope everyone is safe and no one was hurt.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 17, 2013)

Nobody was hurt. We lost everything and had about 90 seconds to get out or we would have died. 

No grows going on, but it was electrical and I did loose all of my equipment. 

Id post some pics of this tangerine shatter I am smoking on right now, but my camera died and buying a new one isnt in the budget at this time.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh man.  Sorry about your loss.  I hope you can recover.


----------

